# ATV insurance for snow removal NJ



## Cut It Close (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey guys I need some advise. I can't seem to find a clear answer. I've had my own Lawn & Landscape business in NJ now for 5 years and like everyone else I want to get into snow removal this year so I bought a used Honda Rancher 420 and put a moose plow on it. I have liability thru Selective for my lawn and I'm in the process of adding snow removal to the policy. Or looking for another company to do both. My question is should I keep the lawn & landscape separate from snow removal or is it ok for them to be under same policy?

My next issue is when I went to DMV NJ to register the ATV I had know idea it needed to be liability insured. I'm going to be using the ATV for snow removal on residential driveway and walks. I have no interest in off road riding, trails etc. What kind of insurance should I be looking into for this ATV? Would it be covered under my business liability when I get snow removal added? Or do I need a separate policy for this as well. Does it get covered under commercial auto policy? My agent says I should look into a mobile in transit plate for the ATV and then he said he could add to my business policy.

What do you guys think and what is the right way to be insured in regards to the ATV for snow removal?

Thanks 

Mark


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm having the same problem here in wisconsin ,have policy for the 4 wheeler right now and liability on the business ,have lot of language in contracts involving slip anf fall waivers, 4 wheeler insurance is 75.oo a year here


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

It would be covered under the liability portion of your snow/GL coverage. However, if it is stolen it will not be covered, unless you have an inland marine type policy with it specifically listed on the schedule.

As far as registering the vehicle, I believe and am not certain, but I think you can register it, but will still not be legal on the road. It is an "off road vehicle", thus you will need to move it from job to in the back of a truck or on a trailer. We put an equipment transit plate on ours to get around this, but it's not like we run it all over. It's from one condo complex to a commercial site we do, MAYBE 400 yards on the road.


----------

